# Rainshadow IP842 - your opinions and experience?



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Find myself in posession of two batson Rainshadow IP842 blanks. I've never built a rod on that platform, or even used a rod similar - i.e. a medium light power. I really like the idea of a medium light "finesse" rod for trout and reds; sounds great for throwing tails.

But here's the question - what has your experince been with these blanks or similar, have you liked their performance, and have you ever felt limited by line class or lure weight? Ever felt outgunned by a big redfish?

Many thanks for any thoughts or opinions...

Regards

:mpd:


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I use the 842 and 843 for pretty much all the rods I have built, I like them. the 842 is a pretty light rod but it ain't been outgunned yet. It is a pretty limber stick, but the backbone is there when you need it, I throw plastics on 1/16oz heads with it all day, very light very sensitive


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I build a lot on IP842-843-and 844. These are my favorite trout and redfish blanks. I use the 842 for soft plastics, the 843 for subsurface lures, and the 844 for topwaters and live bait. I have never been outgunned and believe me a lot of the redfish I catch are too big to keep. I have sold a lot of these, especially the 842, to guides and tournament fisherman.
Pat


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

somewhat unrelated but not quite. the ip 963 is exquisite for slinging maulers to teh (for billy) next area code. if it breaks tomorrow, i'm building another one. actually thats innaccurate. i gave mine to capt. bob so i have one on the rack for me. and one for a buddy. so i guess that's 3. when i run out of shorter blanks that i have stockpiled on sale and have to pay retail, i really like the rainshadow ip blanks. while i'm throwin out hot rod building opinions, if you build a spinner, try the alps triangle real seat, you'll be glad you did.


----------

